# Dark Theme - Poll



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

*Dark Theme - Yay or Nay*​
Hell yeah id love it 1346.43%No chance, i love the forum as it is 517.86%Couldn't care less1035.71%


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

So what do you think, personally im all for it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

There's no poll?

Dark theme for what exactly? Or am I being thick?

Edit: Poll is there now...still don't get what you mean about dark theme though :confused1:


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Nope, not for me, i don't like change 

Perfect the way it is.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

IIRC there was a option before..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What's a dark theme?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> What's a dark theme?


A drive to recruit more ******* to the uk m family.. We are somewhat outnumbered.. I'm sure you being ginger can feel our pain


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

In fairness I think I should clarify that Dazzza is suggesting the dark theme as an optional choice.

The default UK-M style will will remain 'light'. There would simply be a darker version available for people who want it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> A drive to recruit more ******* to the uk m family.. We are somewhat outnumbered.. I'm sure you being ginger can feel our pain


Oh I see pmsl. Although you look distinctly white in your avi my man, that a picture of @Breda ??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

The dark should only be available to steroid users & a blood sample required before allowed access. Honestly tho who gives a fuk what colour it is?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh I see pmsl. Although you look distinctly white in your avi my man, that a picture of @Breda ??


We normally take turns with the white Avi's... We are currently looking for a ginger ******...send your cv straight to Breda..we need people with names like Ben easier to pronounce and more welcoming than Tunde the Nigerian favourite :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> We normally take turns with the white Avi's... We are currently looking for a ginger ******...send your cv straight to Breda..we need people with names like Ben easier to pronounce and more welcoming than Tunde the Nigerian favourite :laugh:


He's got plenty of pictures of me already the dirty cvnt


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I voted 'couldn't care less',

but i'd be happy to try out the dark side, to see what it's like if the option was made available


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great idea shall we have a gardening section as well, & cake baking that's nice.

Srs though, I think trostone muckle looks creepy being 'dark'.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have more important things to worry about in life, so voted couldnt give a ****


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Great idea shall we have a gardening section as well, & cake baking that's nice.
> 
> Srs though, I think trostone muckle looks creepy being 'dark'.


There's an option to have it white, which is how I view it.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Would want to keep this option though for when im at work purposes, Dark sites stand out too much


----------

